# duda sobre diagrama de transmisor



## strikler13 (Abr 8, 2010)

hola, consegui este diagrama para montar un transmisor, pero lo que quiero transmitir es una onda cuadrada. Sera que se puede con este?


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

Puedes dar mas detalles de lo que quieres hacer ?.
Saludos


----------



## egimeno (Abr 12, 2010)

Eso es un transmisor de CW, no tienes posibilidad de transmitir con él nada más que la portadora (el fundamento de la CW). Eso si, no se si tendrás más detalle aparte pero necesitas los valores de la bobina y el condensador variable, de ellos depende la frecuencia con que emita.
No esperes mucha potencia...


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 12, 2010)

Uhmmmm...  entonces si serviria para enviar pulsos, que es lo que quiere strikler, mediante la conmutacion de la portadora, algo como ASK. Saludos


----------



## egimeno (Abr 12, 2010)

Si, pero una cosa es enviar pulsos (encendido y apagando el emisor) y otra cosa es enviar una onda cuadrada (que entiendo que se refiere a modular una onda cuadrada encima de la portadora). No sería nada dificil modificar ese circuito para permitir modulación, pero a priori no lo permite.
ASK implica tener dos o más amplitudes preseleccionadas sobre la portadora que al conmutarse entre sí indican cada uno de los estados digitales, pero conmutar entre 0 y 100% de portadora no es ASK, es CW


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 12, 2010)

hola, saludos.

Pues tecnogirl  lo que deseo es transmitir una onda de reloj hacia un receptor y asi llegue esta senal a un circuito de reloj.

egimeno, me podrias explicar un poco sobre lo de la onda portadora? en que se basa y de que se trata.
pues de donde saca el diagrama me expecifica eso. Y ahi comenta sobre la poca potencia, y es lo que necesito porque quiero transmitir a unos 50 m.

pero entonces en conclusion, no me sirve para transmitir la onda que deseo?
dices que se puede modificar para transmitir la onda, como podria hacerce?

me podria ayuadar con mi proyecto. espero su ayuda por favor.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 13, 2010)

Si lo único que quieres es transmitir una señal de reloj, te puede valer, activando y desactivando el transmisor, pero necesitas más información sobre el circuito. En qué banda trabaja? Que valores tienen la bobina y el condensador?
La portadora es la onda principal que se emite al aire, sobre la cual se "monta" o modula la señal a transmitir, es decir, la voz, los datos, o lo que se quiera llevar, pero si solo quieres llevar una señal de reloj, lo puedes hacer así, como está, con CW.
Lo de la poca potencia lo veo porque es el mismo transistor de salida el que lleva el oscilador, normalmente detrás habría una etapa de potencia que ahi no lleva. De todas maneras, dependiendeo de la frecuencia en la que trabaje, es posible que si que alcance 50m


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 13, 2010)

strikler: Cúal es la frecuencia de la señal de reloj ?.
Saludos


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 13, 2010)

aaah bueno
.
Pues lo unico que deseo es transmitir una onda de reloj que segun tengo entendido es una onda cuadrada. Pues ese diagrama lo saque de una revista que se llama Saber electronica, no se si has escuchado pero bueno, el caso es que ahi habla sobre los valores de la bobina, y menciona que segun la frecuencia a la que yo desee transmitir asi sera el valor del capacitor.

La frecuencia que deseo transmitir aun no la he desidio pues no tengo mucha idea de como es eso, ni de la frecuencia de reloj no se si me puedes recomendar algo?

tiene que ver la frecuencia de transmision con la del reloj?


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 13, 2010)

strikler: seria bueno que subieras el articulo para saber de qué se trata. Y si es importante conocer la frecuencia de la portadora y de la señal de reloj.
Saludos


----------



## egimeno (Abr 13, 2010)

La frecuencia de la portadora no tiene dependencia con la del reloj que le metas. Pero el transistor del esquema puede limitar la frecuencia máxima. Creo que deberías ir a algo más seguro para garantizar que funcione. Reutilizar un módulo de transmisión de algún aparato, walky talkye, control remoto, etc...


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 13, 2010)

Bueno aqui dejo el documento de donde saque la informacion, es mas pero creo esta es la parte importante lo demas habla sobre otros cosas. Espero ayude a aclarar dudas.

Pues me gustaria ir a algo mas seguro pero mi problema esque ya andube buscando por todo el foro, y en su mayoria hay transmisores de voz, para radios y otros y pues no tengo ni idea de como se  modifica para lo que deseo, pues soy nuevo ene sto de la RF. 

No se si tu me podrias ayudar para reutilizar un aparato de estos, o hacer uno, pero que sea como este con elementos sencillos de conseguir.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 13, 2010)

Por qué no nos cuentas con detalle que quieres hacer exáctamente con esa señal de reloj cuando llegue al receptor? Y como la generarás en el transmisor? Así será más fácil que te podamos ayudar.


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 13, 2010)

Bueno pues lo que deseo es hacer es un semaforo inalambrico. 
Ques desde la PC genere una senial cuadrada y la transmita, para luego ser recivida y entrar a un circuito de un contador asincrono como la senial de reloj.

Pues , ya todo lo tengo mas o menos resuelto pero me falta la prte del transmisor y el receptor, y fue asi como consegui ese diagrama para implementar, pero no me convencia,

No se que me dices, si me puedes hechar la mano con lo que me falta!


----------



## egimeno (Abr 14, 2010)

Se me ocurre que el PC, con un transistor, conmute el PTT de un walky-talkie, y en el receptor (el otro walky-talkie) con la ayuda de un osciloscopio midas la señal en los transistores y veas en cual llega la portadora cuando pulsas el PTT en el emisor, y en ese punto aplicas un rectificador->diodo+condensador, y con una divisor resistivo bajas la tensión a la que necesite la entrada del contador.
Como lo ves? Son poquitos componentes para las dos partes, solo tienes que encontrar una pareja de walkys que no uses.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

strikler13 dijo:


> Bueno aqui dejo el documento de donde saque la informacion...


 
Esta bueno el articulo... describe un trasmisor para codigo Morse y recepcion en banda de AM.

Semaforo inalambrico... no te cerraron ese tema antes ?. Bueno, no importa...
pero para el semaforo necesitas enviar dos señales: el pulso del reloj y la señal de estado de los FFs creo.

Saludos


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 14, 2010)

Egimeno 

Pues me parece muy buena la idea, pero ahi si no se como le haria con los walky talkie y creo que entraria en mucho gasto para comprar unos, no se yo pensava algun diagrama como el que subi que me lo facilite lo mas posible. No se que me decis, pues no quiero ser molestia.

La verdad si esta muy bueno el articulo.
Pues me lo habian cerrado pero el problema fue que me recomendaron los modulos wen shing pero en mi pais no hay, asi que quede a cero otra ves, y buscando busacno encontre lo que publique.

tecnogirl
Pues fijate que solo debo enviar la senial de reloj, porque cuando llege a la etapa de los FFs, a la salida de estos tendre la senial de estados y eso ira a los LEDs que encendere.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 15, 2010)

Yo te recomendaba usar unos walkys porque suele ser frecuente encontrar abandonados en un armario de casa una pareja de walkys de juguuete de hace 10 años... pero si no los encuentras la idea no era que lo compraras. De todas maneras yo sigo insistiendo en que para ser prácticos deberías intentar reutilizar la electrónica de emisión/recepción de algún circuito ya hecho, montarlo tu suena sencillo pero suele dar pegas, te costará menos en tiempo pero más en quebraderos de cabeza, la RF tiene a "comportarse de su manera" con lo que los ajustes y problemas entretienen mucho.


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 15, 2010)

pues no se que tan facil me sea conseguir los walkie talky, voy a buscar la forma conseguir alguno.

Pero y en caso que no pueda?
Pues la verdad me da algo de pesar pensar en armarlo pues es algo que me suena a lio, pero esque no se. Que mas opciones tengo?
Pero en este rato le voy a dar vulta a la casa a ver que hayo.
Y el problema esque el tiempo se me acava pues el proyecto es para junio.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 15, 2010)

strikler13: Quisiera ver un esquematico asi sea un borrador... porque tengo dudas!!.
Saludos


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 15, 2010)

tecnogirl

Aqui esta el esquematico que me solicitavas. Solo pude subir este pues no dispongo de algun programas para hacerlo bien ahorita.

perdon no subi el archivo, pero ahora si aqui esta.

Ademas agrego un diagrama de bloques de lo que deseo.

aca estan, los dos diagramas.

Hola amigos creo encontre la duda a mis problemas.

Resulta que segui buscando y encontre un par de diagramas, de u transmisro y un recepto. La salida del receptor la puedo conectar a un rele y asi estaria generando una onda cuadrada que ingresaria al al contador.

Me parece puede funcionar, lo duro sera hacerlo, pero espero todo me vaya.

No se que les parece?


----------



## egimeno (Abr 15, 2010)

A ver, si me pongo en tu lugar y tuviera que montar algo para enviar una señal de onda cuadrada a una distancia corta-media sin complicarme demasiado la vida, compraría un conjunto emisor/receptor de 315 MHz como este:
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/315mhz-rf-link-kit-p-76.html
No tiene por qué ser en esa tienda, busca en google "rf 315 MHz link" porque seguro que se venderá tambien en alguna tienda cercana a tu zona.
Ese aparato funciona de manera transparente, lo que tiene en la pata de datos del emisor, se transfiere de manera limpia a la pata de datos del receptor.
Insisto en que ponerte a montar un emisor receptor por tu cuenta te va a dar dolores de cabeza, tu sabes como varía la frecuencia de un oscilador de ese tipo con solo mover una espira de la bobina 1 milímetro? Yo no me complicaría... Eso si estuviera en tu lugar.


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 15, 2010)

uuum bueno. gracias lo buscare.

Pues si verdad tienes razon, mejor me inclinare amodificar uno como tu me dices.Espero encontrar lo que me recomiendas.


----------



## egimeno (Abr 16, 2010)

Mira, en la misma página que te he indicado, he simulado el envío al Salvador y costaría el producto+envio 7.75 USD, no se si entra en tu presupuesto, pero comprando esto ya te ahorrarías toda la parte "radio", y tendrías garantía de que al menos esa parte funcionara sin más ajustes.


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 16, 2010)

el tiempo de envio no saves?
pues consegui qeu la universidad asuma los pagos. y ya con esto estaria todo bien!


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 16, 2010)

strikler13: Con el esquema que enviaste.. ahora ya estoy entendiendo (al fin!) lo que quieres hacer... Te lo digo y me corriges en lo que me equivoque:

Has construido un circuito secuencial a base de 3 Flip Flops que encienden sendos leds en la secuencia de un semaforo de control de transito. Para que opere el circuito se necesita una señal de reloj la cual es la producira la secuencia de encendido/apagado de los leds. Lo que quieres hacer es que la señal de reloj del circuito secuencial la enviaras via radio desde algun otro sitio y para eso necesitas las etapas de emision/recepcion via radio.

Es esto ?, me falta algo ?

Saludos.


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 18, 2010)

a que bueno, que te haya ayudado el esquema. Creo que por ahi debi aver empezado verddad. PEro bueno.

Y si es justo eso lo que deseo hacer, tal como lo has dicho. No te ha faltado nada.
No se si tienes alguna propuesta, para armar un  circuito. Aunque me dicen que es un lio y que me sale mejor modificar algo. Pero no se si tienes alguna propuesta de armado.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 19, 2010)

strikler13: En el otro post (porque hiciste doble post) decias que este es
un proyecto para la feria de ciencia de tu U. Que estas estudiando ?

Ahora, Como alternativa de solucion, considera lo siguiente:

RECEPTOR: Usa un radio FM convencional, con lo que ya tienes la mitad del trabajo hecho, funciona seguro y tiene control de volumen y de ajuste de sintonia.

EMISOR: Diseña y construye un emisor de FM que es muy facil de hacer y hay gran cantidad de circuitos practicos en el Foro, Pablin y Google, etc.

FUNCIONAMIENTO: El circuito emisor lo ajustas para operar entre 88-103 MHz en un espacio en la banda donde no hayan emisoras. El emisor lo modulas con la señal de reloj del circuito del semaforo.

En el radio receptor sintonizas y recibes la se¤al enviada y la adaptas para reconstruir el tren de pulsos a niveles TTL y ponerla a los flip flops del circuito del semaforo.

Esta solucion esta orientada a que aproveches recursos que estan mas a tu alcance.
Saludos


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 19, 2010)

Pues estudio Ing electronica. Pero mi problema esque todo lo que recivo es mas orientado a la teoria y nada de practica. Esto queda a mi curisidad.

Y por eso mismo no puedo rediseñar un circuito de radio. pues no tengo ni idea de que hacer, porque hay ciertas cosas que me confunde.
Y entiendo lo que me dices que haga pero no puedo yevarlo a la practica porque no se nada de como se hace.

Tengo unas dudas haber si me ayudas:

Por ejemplo, ya busque emisores en el foro y encontre muchos, pero son para emitir audio, como uso estos emisores para el tren de pulsos que quiero enviar? , el audio lo toma el emisor como mi tren de pulsos?, a la entrada de estos emisores puedo poner cualquier señal que yo quiera?

otra es como recontruyo un receptor d radio? que le cambio? el audio que reciven puede ser la señal que yo he enviado como tren de pulsos?

Son un par de mis dudas por las que he titubiado a la hora de hacer este trabajo y por las que aun no comienzo de lleno, y el problemas esque el tiempo me come.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 21, 2010)

strikler13: El esquema adjunto, reciclado del que pusiste, muestra lo que deberias modificar (bloques en color verde). Simplemente adicionar un generador de tono (basado en un LM555 u otro equivalente) para que puedas acoplar la señal al transmisor de FM, a fin de convertir tu señal de reloj en "pitidos" para poder ser enviados.

En el lado de recepcion se adiciona un bloque decodificador de tono (prueba un LM567 o tone decoder) que se ajusta para responder al tono enviado.

Finalmente, en un post anterior te pregunte por la frecuencia de la señal de reloj. Aqui se ve la importancia de ese dato ya que el tono a generar debe tener una frecuencia mayor a la de la señal de reloj y siendo un tono de audio, estará restringido desde, digamos, 1kHz a 6 kHz (rango audible). Creo que, para tu diseño sirve, porque el semaforo cambia en algunos segundos.

Como ves son modificaciones muy sencillas y se usan chips muy populares.
Saludos


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 21, 2010)

tecnogirl: muchas gracias por tu ayuda, con esto me sacas muchas dudas de encima y me permite poder ver con mas claridad todo. Verdad que ahora el transmisor que usaria seria uno ya para sonidos!

Pero una duda mas, como le hago para conseguir el diagrama del recceptor de FM? me imagino deben haber no!
Bueno hechare manos a la obra y cualquier duda o lo qeu pase te coment.

Y de corazon gracias.

PD. acerca de la frecuencia de señal del reloj, lo simule y anda entre los 0.5k y los 2khz, creo que ya me ayuda, para la frecuencia que me permite el generador.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 21, 2010)

strikler13 dijo:


> tecnogirl: muchas gracias por tu ayuda, con esto me sacas muchas dudas de encima y me permite poder ver con mas claridad todo. Verdad que ahora el transmisor que usaria seria uno ya para sonidos!
> 
> Pero una duda mas, como le hago para conseguir el diagrama del recceptor de FM?
> me imagino deben haber no!
> ...


.........saludos....


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 21, 2010)

pero que es lo que tengo que hacer para utilizarla? ahi me pierdo un poco!
tengo desarmar la radio y usar la parte que ocupo?


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 21, 2010)

NO tienes que desarmar la radio, solo sintonizarla en, digamos 88 MHz o en otra parte donde no hayan muchas emisora. Luego ajustas el circuito emisor de FM hasta que en la radio escuches los pitidos correspondientes a la señal de reloj. 

Saludos


----------



## strikler13 (Abr 21, 2010)

y luego de escuchar esos pitidos que hago?
como hago que mi señal de reloj llegue hasta el circuito del decoder?


----------

